# help - lysis of adhesions



## cooper1 (Mar 27, 2009)

I have a doc who did an exploratory lap not knowing what was wrong with the patient. Once in there he did lysis of adhesions a very small amount. He continued with the exp lap. There were no findings to explain what was going on with the patient. I can code for both the exp lap and lysis of adhesions?

Tracey


----------



## luz.buenaventura (Mar 27, 2009)

lysis of adhesions is not separately reportable with other surgical laparoscopic procedures. In this case, since the procedure is a diagnostic laparoscopy, I have not come across a coding guidance rule that say that lysis of adhesions is not separately reportable. IMHO, you could bill for both.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 27, 2009)

Laparoscopic lysis of adhesions (CPT codes 44180 or 58660) is not separately reportable with other surgical laparoscopic procedures.

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/

NCCI Policy Manual-chapter 6


----------



## cooper1 (Mar 27, 2009)

it's actually an open exp lap with open lysis of adhesions. so my codes would be 49000 and 44005.

Tracey


----------



## mjewett (Mar 27, 2009)

I would bill code 44005- only. Usually you can't bill for lysis of adhesions, but since that was all that was done on this day it is billable. It is possible that the reason for the patient's symptoms (need for exp lap) was pain due to the adhesions.

Melissa


----------



## Leanne (Mar 27, 2009)

Expl lap would be included in lysis of adhesions.  I'd bill just 44005.


----------



## mmelcam (Mar 27, 2009)

I agree with Melissa and Leanne


----------

